# I hear a clicker



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got out today and caught a channel the first 5 minnutes of fishin. caught him on a small piece of shad in a very high creek dumpin in the tusc, It felt good to land a cat its been so long. also caught 3 mudd puppys. The channel had the color of a flathead real yellow


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Was that the left over shad I gave you yesterday!  My sister got 2 12in channels last nite, and my dad got a 12in channel and one about lb and a half tonite...Of course it was dark by the time I got off work!


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Are the mud puppys good for flathead bait ? That's the first one I've seen. 
thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I bet mudd puppys would work great for flatheads but ive never used em. The only time i catch em is in march, and i never had the desire to keep em that long. Every year we catch em fishin for suckers on small pieces of crawler we caught these ones on small pieces of shad.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

mud puppies are HARD to keep alive.......i tried it once and they die as easily as shad do !!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I always see and hear of people catching them. I have never caught one myself. I am sure a flathead would be more than happy to eat one though.

That channel is very yellow haha wanna be flathead.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

they freak me out they coil up like a snake


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i want a mud puppy as a pet...i couldn't kill one of those cute little things


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> i want a mud puppy as a pet...i couldn't kill one of those cute little things


start fishin some big creeks that dump in a river, every one we fished so far has produced a couple mudd puppys. we tried a different creek today and caught 2 more of those things and a channel.


----------

